# BEASTMEN!! what are the changes



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

hey guys im bitting my nails waiting for the new beastmen book.
dose any one have any ideal what changed
it looks like the changed the beast herd to units of gors and units of ungors cause now they come in seperrate boxes?
the new units look cool but would love to know what there special rules are
and any changes to the army special rules. sombody must of herd or got a peak at the inner book:grin:


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yup seen it, read it... and not allowed to talk about it :cray:
It is very cool, so cool that it redefines the word.

We're running a beastmen preview session at my local GW thursday, so Im guessing that if that is happenning all over that a lot of reports will hit the internet thursday... other then that you'll have to wait till next saturday for the full release.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Lots of changes, too many to describe here, and all that.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

dammit you guys are tourchering me....LOL:ireful2: sombody out there must know somthing with out a gag order... are the herds split up?
thank god if they are i have old school ungors and they have the comand group with them be nice to use them agien,
are they skirmishers still, do i need to make moving trays for them?

good god is this what a crack addic feels like lol...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I got my book like two weeks ago, gors are in own unit,ungors have own unit and also skirmishers with bows (both in the same box in plastic) some nice new monsters like the brass bull and Ghorgon, usual format , some nice named characters, usual back ground, usual painted pages. Looks liek another army that will get a 2nd wave or more in the future with units that are in the book but not available to buy.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

2 Questions:
-Is Khazrak still around?
-Are there any new elite cc units?


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Main thing I remember is no shaggoths and dragon ogres. Also certain units will be able to come on a random table edge. Will try and get another look and give you more info.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

oh nooooo... well they are still in the mortals right? at least i can use them there i got ten of them. but grrr there are way tooo expensive to really use with WOC... that kinda sucks dammm!!!


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Several new big monsters replace them, very nasty. Spawn stayed. Centigors have a better ale swilling table.


----------



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

all i remember is all marks gone and one of the spells summons giants. Oh and there is a new creature called a Jabberslythe


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

Don't know too much about the changes...but the models look EXCELLENT!!! Just got my WD yesterday!!!


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

dose any one know if the pestagors are gone, i got a unit of ten and there are all metal which ant cheap!!!:angry:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Bestigors are still in the book ofcourse. Pestigors, Khorngors and whatnotgors are out though, since there arent any Marks of Chaos in the book at all (barring SCs which I couldnt care less about)...

You should take a read in the news and rumours section. Ive written down all things I noticed when I red the book there:wink:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The biggest change overall is the army's general playstyle, I think. It's no longer an army of skirmishers that use their maneuverability to surround the opponent and charge when it's advantageous, but are a lot like a Brettonian army now with infantry rather than cavalry. They're hard hitting, but absolutely can't be countercharged. The units have to charge, break through, and win decisively. Stuff like Minotaurs and the various new monsters all are great support units for Gors, which are good fighters, are fast, and can actually take advantage of static combat scores now.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

ouch i have an even bigger unit of korngors... are there units of extra tough gors that i can use them as?
the unit of pestagors are all cloked and have all around difrent look not sure what i can use them as.. any one have a good ideal on how to use them in the new army lists?
im sure ill have to repaint them.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Personally I cant wait to play them with my ogres... sure Im going to have real problems with their nastier monsters but I couldnt care less if they start trying to surround me (ahead flank speed  deal with the 'ambushers' after I kill everything else) and the army is pretty low LD as a whole, so my fear causing might well work beautifully.

Beastmen arent much of a counter to highly mobile armies, espeically ones that cause fear... what they will do is to smash gunlines, or at least force gunlines to hug the edge of the table to prevent any units being able to enter play behind them

Overall Im pretty happy with the new book, though I have to say that the special character that can do either D3 or D6 wounds onto all enemy units starting play within 36" is pretty harsh: an excellent counter to dragons, characters on monstrous mounts and heavy cavalry- average of 1.25 wounds onto every unit within 36" at the game start.. and he deploys last. SHove him in the centre of the table and he is likely to get his points back before the game starts against anyone doing more then a hoard approach.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the biggest and most important change to the BOC army is although because of the large amount of metal models it was always expensive to field one unless you went core heavy now for the same high price you can get fewer but more ugly plastic models.
£15 for 10 ungors that apart from a few different weapon swaps are no different than before and the same for the beastmen is too steep especially as ungor are little better than goblins.
The Bestigors are at least an improvement looks wise but at £25 your getting the same models cost wise as the greatsword and the online agro that caused should speak for itself.
Less said about the mino's the better I think although GW have always had problems making them look good I suppose the fact that they're lighter to carry around offsets the fact that they are ugly as hell. (Which is probably the best selling point for the whole army)


----------



## Fen-Dweller (Sep 25, 2009)

The rumor section here is a place to look, though from what I see it's very outdated and generally difficult to navigate. I'd check out Warseer's rumor roundup; there's basically the same info in an easier to find place. If you want to take a look at the new models and learn about the composition of the army, go to GW's website and look at the product lineup.


Warseer's Beastmen Roundup
Models by GW.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Fen-Dweller said:


> The rumor section here is a place to look, though from what I see it's very outdated and generally difficult to navigate. I'd check out Warseer's rumor roundup; there's basically the same info in an easier to find place. If you want to take a look at the new models and learn about the composition of the army, go to GW's website and look at the product lineup.
> 
> 
> Warseer's Beastmen Roundup
> Models by GW.


Personnaly, in defence of Heresy, Ive always found Warseer rumour roundups to always lag behind by a few days, if not weeks sometimes, and the normal rumour forums are usually full with over 100 pages of crap within a matter of days:laugh:

On the other hand, the book seems nasty, I mean, anti-magic as hell, and as is the trend, some nice conversions. Although the mino`s and the prices are beyond a joke (the former the more)


----------



## Fen-Dweller (Sep 25, 2009)

Have you seen the Beastmen roundup here? I've nothing against Slyph or Heresy, but this is really a poor show. Also, I'm talking about the roundup, not the network of spazzy social cripples wishlisting (on Warseer, that is).

Granted, they are still behind there


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Fen-Dweller said:


> Have you seen the Beastmen roundup here? I've nothing against Slyph or Heresy, but this is really a poor show. Also, I'm talking about the roundup, not the network of spazzy social cripples wishlisting (on Warseer, that is).
> 
> Granted, they are still behind there


Granted, and Ill be the first to agree. Considering how ive put alot into the Beastmen rumours, only for few people to genuinly give a shit is fairly annoying, but considering how Heresy is a smaller community than Warseer, the ratio of 40k:Fantasy is obviously smaller, thus less Fantasy enthusiasts (Although Im willing to bet genuine money that even the most stern-hearted 40k gamer will own a fantasy army somewhere or another)

Of course the fantasy community here is smaller, with exception to Tim/Steve, Son of Horus, Neilbette and MaidenManiac, most people dont really post often.

As for Warseer, my experiences with the Rumour Roundup is that it is often slow and based upon wishlists all the time or the tidbits left by Harry/Hastings...


----------



## Fen-Dweller (Sep 25, 2009)

It is very much appreciated.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

ill never understand why poeple lean more to 40k than fantasy


> (Although Im willing to bet genuine money that even the most stern-hearted 40k gamer will own a fantasy army somewhere or another)


im just the opposit. but my end life goal is to collect every army in both games some day. fantasy is 99% done 40k about 20%


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I love WFB... 40k seems a bit too much about army list and not enough about actual game play for my liking- WFB you can take a pretty weak list and use tactics to win through, 40k its just whoever can outblast the other.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Tim/Steve said:


> I love WFB... 40k seems a bit too much about army list and not enough about actual game play for my liking- WFB you can take a pretty weak list and use tactics to win through, 40k its just whoever can outblast the other.


You might have to append that to say that in most WFB matchups tactics is more important, but not in all. For certain unbreakable armies, it can be more about the list than tactics, because the fear of getting into a bad situation is lessened - losing combat with a unit is a small pain, rather than a death knell (as it often is for normal armies).


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I like ogres for this-
stubborn- maneaters (very expensive, just as easy to kill) or toothcracker (easily dispellable if I dont have magic dominance... even then most people can get rid of at least 1 ogre RIP spell a turn in their magic phase).
Unbreakable- gorgers, reasomably easy to kill... arent going to 'win' many fights so work as a minor tarpit.


Compare that to DE's blackguard- can easily get ASF and are both stubborn and ItP... so if I charge them they hit me first (ok, impact hits first) and if I happen to win they are unlikely to run for it.. no matter how badly I beat them.

A friend of mine was wondering why I just never bothered to go near his BG with my ogres (I had killed the units on either side and then just walked away- kept 1 unit in their front to draw them in.. which then also walked/fled away)- simple answer was that they were just not worth bothering to fight. So his expensive unit of death never got to fight while I just went after all of his weak units. I never got the points to pull a win but since it was a 2k game with a dragon, 2 hydras and a blackguard deathstar I was perfectly happy grabbing a draw (exstatic actually).


----------

